# Ice at Fb



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Does any body know how they ice is there ?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Thick enough to walk on I heard......


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

As of yesterday afternoon they were still launching boats on Turpin and from the middle of Unit 1. Don't know if that's changed at all, but I doubt it considering it seems to be warming up a bit.


----------



## Cody Freeman (Aug 30, 2011)

billybass23 said:


> As of yesterday afternoon they were still launching boats on Turpin and from the middle of Unit 1. Don't know if that's changed at all, but I doubt it considering it seems to be warming up a bit.


 Do you know how thick the ice was yesterday afternoon?


----------



## Tealboy (Sep 20, 2007)

I took a drive there tonight, unit 1 was locked up tight. I didn't get down to Turpin but can't imagine any boats going out. 

TB


----------



## Cody Freeman (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks that's what I was afraid of Just had a little wishful thinking


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

The channel out on Turpin was open yesterday, and Unit 1 was wide open at 5:00 yesterday. No way you could have walked on it today, and I seriously doubt you'll be able to tomorrow. We need some snow on the ground to drop the temperature.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Good luck launching boats out there now. There were 4 boats that left Turpin today and broke ice all the way out. It was all freezing over again tonight. No boats on unit 1 today and totally ice covered. The boats that were out on Turpin looked like they were having a hell of a time fighting the ice. If you don't believe me, take your boat there tomorrow and see for yourself. I know some of you drive long distances and I'm just trying to give you a heads up on the situation. Good luck!


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> Good luck launching boats out there now. There were 4 boats that left Turpin today and broke ice all the way out. It was all freezing over again tonight. No boats on unit 1 today and totally ice covered. The boats that were out on Turpin looked like they were having a hell of a time fighting the ice. If you don't believe me, take your boat there tomorrow and see for yourself. I know some of you drive long distances and I'm just trying to give you a heads up on the situation. Good luck!


100% accurate.


----------



## snowman (Sep 21, 2011)

I was there yesterday morning and hunted east side of unit 1 and the ice was about 2 in thick..


----------



## dark_cloud (Oct 18, 2010)

-~|- -~|- -~|- -~|- -~|- -~|- *()* *()* OOO°)OO OOO°)OO OOO°)OO -()/- 

THE ICE IS FINALLY HERE


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

How was the ice out there today? Walkable? Breakable? Boatable?


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Wasn't quite walkable, but also didn't really look like breaking it in a boat would be easy either. I didn't see any boats out on turpin tonight, but it looked like there were a few who at least tried to boat it during the day.


----------



## clintonias (Apr 2, 2008)

I broke ice on Turpin yesterday with the boat. It was no fun. 2 inches at least


----------

